# Wanted: Mice in Cambs/Herts.



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, I have been thinking about getting mice for a few years. 
I have done ALOT of research and know what to feed them, what cage to get, what toys to get etc.

Now I just need the mice!

I am planning on getting a Freddy 2 max cage which I was told was a good cage for mice. If you dont agree please point me in the direction of a better cage.
Ideally I would like a group of mice but a pair would be fine also. 
Male or female. Any age. Any colours.
I'm not fussy about those things, all small furries are cute to me!!

Loving home awaits. I am not looking to get mice to breed them or anything, they will just be very spoilt pets 

I cant drive so can only get to places fairly close to me. Or if anyone can drop them off/arrange a transport run then that would be great.


Does anyone have any mice they are wanting to rehome?
Or does anyone know any rescues in the Cambs/Herts areas?

Thank you.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Hello, I have been thinking about getting mice for a few years.
> I have done ALOT of research and know what to feed them, what cage to get, what toys to get etc.
> 
> Now I just need the mice!
> ...


Great cage choice :thumbup:
Females live very well together however males do not live well together and can fight. HOWEVER some rescues neuter the male mice so they can live with females or males when introduced properly. This might be an option to look into.

I would recommend looking at rescues are many have male/female mice available in groups ready for rehoming to the right person!

Good luck xx


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, whereabouts do you live exactly?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse said:


> Hi there, whereabouts do you live exactly?


I am in south Cambridgeshire. About 6 miles away from Cambridge.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm still looking for some lovely little mice to adopt. Very loving home awaits


----------

